# My antique pipe wrench.



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Here is my antique pipe wrench that I picked up at an antique shop for 8 bucks:thumbup:

























It works great and is my primary pipe wrench for up to 3/4 pipe.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've got a couple Primos, and a full set of wood handle Stillson wrenches.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I've got a couple Primos, and a full set of wood handle Stillson wrenches.


Wow...wooden handle. I've never seen one of those but I'd love to have one. 

Post a pic if you can.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Look what I stole when you wernt looking. Lol


Grandfather gave it to me


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Mine says pat.app. For. Where yours has the date. Does that mean its older ??


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

left to right trimo, pexto. jp. danielson jamestown n.y. ,auto.11 (?) sunship tool shop.and sun tools


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

It works great and is my primary pipe wrench for up to 3/4 pipe.[/QUOTE]
i'd pay 15.00 for it.:yes:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

piper1 said:


> left to right trimo, pexto. jp. danielson jamestown n.y. ,auto.11 (?) sunship tool shop.and sun tools


Ur pic isn't loading up its the pic from the op!!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Mine says pat.app. For. Where yours has the date. Does that mean its older ??




I think t does...

Was your grandfather a plumber? It would be cool to come from a history of plumbers.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

i like old tools, wife thinks i'm crazy when i buy an old tool, i will never use. don't nhave any dates on these.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I think t does...
> 
> Was your grandfather a plumber? It would be cool to come from a history of plumbers.


No. But he was goid with his hands and a DIYers before big box stores. He loaded the furnace with coal every nite and worked in a train yard/ manufacturing company and most of that he was a quality control inspector !!! I think the lack if date may mean it was made before the patt was granted. It be cool to have a wrench that old. I dare don't use it. Because of the sentimental value !!!


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

i think the same thing about tools (sentimental value ) with the ones my father passed on to me. they were all carpenter's tools. some of the pipe wrenches were giving to me by my uncle a plumber. when he passed. as a kid and teen i was a free mandatory helper for both of them. lol


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I've gotta have one with a wooden handle now..:thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Arnt we all old tool once we hit 50?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Idk rj. I'm not 50. Lol


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Arnt we all old tool once we hit 50?


 lmao:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Crappy phone pic.


----------

